# Good day for rabbits on 2/1



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Took a day of vacation to get out and run the dog. 7 run 5 in the bag, my old bluetick can still get it. He will be 13 in April.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Awesome! Growing up we used beagles all the time, however, for the past ten years we have not had a beagle. There is nothing like the sound of a beagle on a rabbit and lettin him give chase.
Glad to see some still have beagles. I miss it.

ski


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

nice day and beautiful dog you got there


----------



## Llewellin01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Good Stuff! nice looking hound you got there.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

There's something about hunting with an old friend like you have there. That's a great pic. I think I'd have that one printed and framed!


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

Sounds more like a bad day for rabbits. I would assume that you went with a buddy. (Bag limit is 4 ). Looks like a good time was had by all! Can't wait to get out again myself.


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

There were two hunters and the dog. Rule is no shooting on the jump, dog has to bring them back around first. All bag/possession limits are strictly adhered to.

I can go home empty handed and if my dog has hunted and run the rabbits well then it is still an outstanding day in my book.


----------



## Brian Vinson (Apr 20, 2009)

Good deal. There's a difference between being a stone cold killer, a hunter, and a houndsman. You are a houndsman. Our resources are getting thinner every day. 
I got out today with the hounds. Cold and nasty but we had a great day. Jump around 20 and we shot 4 of them. Just enough for me and my buddy to split a couple for the crock pot. We let the hounds pound for 6 hours.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice job on the bunnies! I can remember running my bro when we were young. He loved the thorn bushes. Also seemed like the better days were the warm ones because the rabbits wouldnt sit so close to the hole.


----------

